# Music Library Report



## artmuns

Hi Folks,

Just a quick update on our site at www.musiclibraryreport.com. Since opening about a week ago, we have 150 music libraries listed and nearly 70 comments and ratings from users about many of those libraries. If you are a composer or songwriter working with music libraries we would like to hear your experiences as well, please come and add to the knowledge base. As far as we know there is nowhere on the Internet were this resource exists. I for one have learned a lot about which libraries I want to deal with and those to stay away from. BTW you do not need to use your real name or e-mail address when commenting.


Thank you
Art Munson


----------



## Frederick Russ

Welcome to VI Art. 

Seems like a promising resource - looking forward to seeing this progress .. as long as any negative comments posted there regarding libraries are not actually coming from any key members of competing libraries with an agenda of wanting to snipe one another anonymously. Watch posts closely and hunker down if there is a firestorm.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight

I like this concept. Well done Art. I will be most curious to see how things pan out.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Music Libraries. I thought at first this post was to announce a website with review of Sample libraries. Aren't music libraries those things that productions reach for when they don't want the hassle/cost of hiring a single composer for a specific project? So is this a website where composers' comments can assist companies in getting rid of composers? And shouldn't it be producers/directors making comments? After all, they are the users, not us, I would think. I know that I, for eg, wouldn't see the point in posting comments about a music library.


----------



## midphase

@Ned,

I think the idea is in helping composers decide if they should work with a certain library based on their peers experiences. It can be difficult to determine if a library is legit and running an honest business or not.

I think this is an excellent resource...great idea!


----------



## The_Dark_Knight

Music libraries have a little more reinforced business model than a lone-wolf operation. Any going pro music book will tell you need agents, lawyers and an entourage. They meet much of these demands on a broader scale.

Musicians really don't have time to look for the jobs all day, they do this everyday. They also find really obscure opportunities because they are more out there in the business world.

Before I joined a decent music library several years back, I was excited to get 10-15 hits on my ascap sheets. Then I joined a bigger one, now I get hundreds of hits and I get paid by them and ascap as well as getting paid a bit upfront. I kinda feel like they're too good to be true.

They're still kinda shady at the moment. A little more spotlight on matters could help clean them up and possibly make them less able to lowball, and cheat artists making it more competitive for the lone-wolves. Also some of the comments posted to his site are from professionals other than composers.

Being self-employed is not much of business model. Especially when you grow ill and there's no one available to cover for you or sell your material. Music libraries work on a larger scale, and offer more opportunities than lone-wolf operations. Here in America there's no support for musicians from the government, and things like libraries and ASCAP are as close as we can get at the moment to support for people from many different backgrounds who can all have a fighting chance at BEING themselves musically. A person can just be great at making the music they like to make, and not have to be so preoccupied with: deadlines, directors, movies, organization, auditioning for work, appointments with film crews etc...

It's not deadline oriented music. It's not an "old buddy" network. It's who is king shit of cues. Who's the tip of the spear in what they do. And that can mean different things to different folks. Magic happens somewhere in the shuffle.

Long term it'd be nice to see them mature so composers can have an actual reliable place to find work. That'd be the main drive. Hi I'm a composer who makes jingles, ok here's some projects, pick one that you can do well based on your level of experience.

Right now it's like this:
Hi I work on jingles, got any work?
-no. hell no.
How about for half the price?
-maybe no.
1/10.
-Warmer,...I'll set you up for a cattle call.
Thanks my wife and kids will be over joyed!


----------



## lux

I think its a great service. I just used it and probably saved some of my time, something i'm happy for.


----------



## R. Soul

It's a great idea, shame there's so few comments.
I know quite a few of the libraries by now as library music is pretty much the only way I see myself making any sort of money in this rotten business these days.


----------



## DKeenum

I appreciate this, or any resource, that can help me navagate the music library mine field!


----------



## artmuns

*Music Library Report Update*

Hi Folks,

I've just updated the look of http://www.musiclibraryreport.com and I think it's much easier to navigate. There is a proposed new layout for each library page, including the addition of general information for each library. There is a link on the home page to that proposed new layout. Any feedback would be much appreciated!

We now have over 150 libraries and 400 comments in the first month of being open so it's been very active. Thanks to everyone for all of their comments and suggestions.

Take care

Art


----------



## Jaap

It's a great resource. Found some good discussions about libraries and therefore I could pick out some more reliable names and so far that seems to turn out nicely.

Thanks for this setup!


----------



## artmuns

Thanks Jaap, glad it's helping. It's been a great resource for me, as a composer, also.

Art


----------



## R. Soul

I regularly check the site out. Great resource. I would like some way to see whether a library has comments though. Just like eg. (3) after the library, cause I keep clicking on libraries just to see if there's any new comments or any comments at all, but with most of them there isn't.


----------



## artmuns

@r.soul. I know what you mean. I've been looking for a way to do that but haven't found it yet. I'll keep looking though.

Art


----------



## germancomponist

Good idea, Art!

Is the German "Sonoton" listed? http://www.sonoton.de

I will visit your site.

Gunther


----------



## Ed

This is a really REALLY cool resource!


----------



## artmuns

Hi Gunther, I will put Sonoton up.

Take care

Art


----------



## Craig Sharmat

I believe Sonoton was purchased by APM.


----------



## R. Soul

Art, if you really want to cover as many libraries as possible other than US ones here's a big list of UK libraries. I eg. noticed that you don't have the 2 I have tracks with on your list. 

http://www.prsformusic.com/users/productionmusic/libraries/Pages/default.aspx (http://www.prsformusic.com/users/produc ... fault.aspx)

Is there no html guru's around here who can help sorting out a way to display which libraries have comments?


----------



## artmuns

Hi,

I have all the music libraries at http://www.musiclibraryreport.com updated with much more detail, including links to each library's web site. Some of the libraries web sites are more transparent than others but we are making progress in learning as much as we can about each one. If you have any information to help further a library's information screen it would be appreciated. 

I have also added a more in depth searching capability. As an example, you can search just for libraries that are accepting submissions. 

There are now over 160 libraries on the site and over 600 comments. Lots of great info there about music libraries in general as well as individual libraries.

Please come by and visit and if you can add to the knowledge base it would help us all!

Take care

Art


----------



## _taylor

What a great resource! 

Thanks


----------



## RiffWraith

Ah - the site looks much better than it did before.

So, just for curiousity sake, I searched....leaving everything blank/default, save for "Acepting Submissions:" (yes) and "Charge For Submissions:" (no), I got 10 results. So, does that mean that out of 160 libs, there are only 10 that are currently accepting submissions who aren't going to charge for submissions?

Also, your search box on the top right is a little funky in IE 7; the magnifying glass is all the way left as opposed to right, and it obscures the first few typed characters.

Cheers.


----------



## artmuns

Thanks spitt!

Art



spitt @ Sat Oct 10 said:


> What a great resource!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## artmuns

Hmm, that search result isn't right. I'll check that and also the IE7 problem. Thanks for catching that.

Art



RiffWraith @ Sat Oct 10 said:


> Ah - the site looks much better than it did before.
> 
> So, just for curiousity sake, I searched....leaving everything blank/default, save for "Acepting Submissions:" (yes) and "Charge For Submissions:" (no), I got 10 results. So, does that mean that out of 160 libs, there are only 10 that are currently accepting submissions who aren't going to charge for submissions?
> 
> Also, your search box on the top right is a little funky in IE 7; the magnifying glass is all the way left as opposed to right, and it obscures the first few typed characters.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## artmuns

In the search criteria you have to uncheck "unknown". That will give you the results you want. Haven't figured out how to have the "Unknown" unchecked by default.


----------



## artmuns

I would like to add a new feature to MusicLibraryReport.com called “Music Library POV”. It would offer the opportunity for music libraries to discuss their “Point Of View” on their company’s philosophy and business model and to comment on other aspects of the music library business. I think this would be an excellent way for both the music creators and the library owners to better understand each others needs and requirements.

If you have any ideas on what you would like see addressed, please visit and leave your comments at http://musiclibraryreport.com/blog/music-library-pov/

Thank you!

Art


----------



## madbulk

Neato. But...
First place I went was your top ten list and then to the Composer Collective comments, which be brutal. And mostly I'm just enjoying the combat because I'm a terrible person that way. And I don't wanna mess that up. 
But when the collective's guys are using their real names and half the opposition is logged as "anonymous," more than anything else, it looks bad on you.

I think your site is a great idea. I don't know how you get the best of all worlds. Maybe it's best left as a free for all. Just sharing my thoughts with you. Good luck!


----------



## artmuns

Thanks for the feedback. Yep, I know what you mean about the anonymous aspect of the site but I felt most folks would prefer that. I think in time it all averages out. Once there are enough comments, for any particular library, one can get a good feel for that library.

Take care

Art


----------



## PasiP

Now this is great. Thanks so much for this.

Any suggestions which you think is the "best"?


----------



## artmuns

PasiP @ Wed Mar 03 said:


> Now this is great. Thanks so much for this.
> 
> Any suggestions which you think is the "best"?



Not really as it's not a "one size fits all" business. I would say read the comments, ask questions and try a few. Finding the right libraries to work with is an ongoing quest. At least for me.

Art
http://www.musiclibraryreport.com


----------



## PasiP

So it seems to be. It's time to browse harder and make some choices. 

Thanks Art.


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo

Thanks a lot for the list. I've googled around for music library's and it ain't easy to find them and to know anything about them.


----------



## ENW

Agreed that the concept is a great idea. However, the anonymous aspect leaves the door open for companies to give themselves wonderful reviews (anonymously). It also allows them to snipe at competitors (anonymously). 

Still, there is nothing like MLR. It adds another piece to the puzzle.


----------



## Sharma

Hey, This looks like a really great site. Just a little tech comment. The drop menues from the nav bar are quite hard to use. The menu vanishes before I can pull my mouse curser down to click on the links. Quite frustrating.


----------



## impressions

and now you have to pay to view the report of the music libraries. just when i was starting to think seriously about licensing.


----------



## musicformedia

impressions @ Thu Aug 16 said:


> and now you have to pay to view the report of the music libraries. just when i was starting to think seriously about licensing.



Its only fair to be honest. The amount of work Art puts into updating it and keeping it free from spam etc. must amount to quite a lot. If you're serious about music licensing, just purchase a month subscription and go from there


----------



## impressions

and to add this the job ad companies are hoarding composer gigs(even though they are mostly low payed) so you have to pay them too. in fact you pay tons of money, for your website and everything else before you even start seeing this back, if at all. and now this.
yes, there is no point in whining, one can always quit.

they should switch the phrase
"no pain, no gain" to
"you pay, stay gay".


----------



## musicformedia

impressions @ Thu Aug 16 said:


> and to add this the job ad companies are hoarding composer gigs(even though they are mostly low payed) so you have to pay them too. in fact you pay tons of money, for your website and everything else before you even start seeing this back, if at all. and now this.
> yes, there is no point in whining, one can always quit.
> 
> they should switch the phrase
> "no pain, no gain" to
> "you pay, stay gay".



Any of the jobs I've ever applied for that are "pay to apply" have been useless. Only getting your name out there and networking has worked for me.


----------



## impressions

musicformedia @ Thu Aug 16 said:


> Any of the jobs I've ever applied for that are "pay to apply" have been useless. Only getting your name out there and networking has worked for me.





> and now you have to pay to view the report of the music libraries


----------



## musicformedia

impressions @ Fri Aug 17 said:


> musicformedia @ Thu Aug 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the jobs I've ever applied for that are "pay to apply" have been useless. Only getting your name out there and networking has worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now you have to pay to view the report of the music libraries
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"Pay to play" jobs and "Pay for access to a list of hundreds of music libraries" are two completely different things.

If you are really interested in licensing your music, you can do a quick google search for "Royalty Free Music" and contact the first 100 libraries on google. Otherwise, if you're lazy like me, you can buy a subscription to the site and find the best ones that people have voted for. 

You had no problem using it while it was free, so what's changed now that you need to pay for it? The information you are getting is the same. I agree with Art's decision to charge for access - rule 101 of business: if you have something people want/need, don't give it away for free.


----------



## clarkus

I belong to ML Report. I paid for 3 mo's as I am trying to figure all this out (and, as someone said, this is "Part of the puzzle")

Having a huge database of musical libraries & a chance to discuss with composers who are using them ... that's pretty good.


----------



## Phryq

Why don't we just have discussions here on V.I. about which libraries are good etc.?

I'm also not into paying, because I already pay

1-soundcloud
2-website
3-software

My goal is to make money with my music, and so far, I'm spending more than I make.


----------



## zacnelson

I know what you mean Phryq! I feel that way constantly!


----------



## Mike Marino

I grabbed the "lifetime" subscription to MLR for $99 during Christmas.


----------



## SampleScience

Phryq said:


> Why don't we just have discussions here on V.I. about which libraries are good etc.?



I agree, composers should start a thread and review the music libraries there. Maybe start a pool so people can vote for the best music libraries out there, especially in the micro-stock market. That would be very useful. It's been at least a year since I want to upload some of my stock music to music libraries, but the lack of information is staggering. I just don't know who to trust.


----------



## Desire Inspires

SampleScience said:


> I agree, composers should start a thread and review the music libraries there. Maybe start a pool so people can vote for the best music libraries out there, especially in the micro-stock market. That would be very useful. It's been at least a year since I want to upload some of my stock music to music libraries, but the lack of information is staggering. I just don't know who to trust.



I don't know about that. This site isn't really built for that. Plus, there is far too much bias when it comes to selecting music libraries.


----------



## dannymc

> I don't know about that. This site isn't really built for that. Plus, there is far too much bias when it comes to selecting music libraries.



i disagree. i think it would do well. any of the threads here entitled music libraries have pages and pages of replies so i think there would be a market for such. the more resources the better bias or not. people can make their own decisions on what they do and dont believe about whats been said about the libraries in question.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Desire Inspires said:


> I don't know about that. This site isn't really built for that. Plus, there is far too much bias when it comes to selecting music libraries.



I think you might be confused by what they mean?


----------



## Desire Inspires

Baron Greuner said:


> I think you might be confused by what they mean?


Okay. Can you share your experiences with us here? That could help us out.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Sure. In a few minutes time I'm getting into a Porsche Carrera S and driving my wife down town to pick up some cat food. Then on returning to the house, I will probably tidy up a track that sounds a little crap to be frank. Then I will watch TV news later on, play some Gin Rummy and read a book by Isaac Asimov and then try and get some sleep.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Actually I've changed my mind. I'm taking the 718 S instead.


----------



## Daryl

Baron Greuner said:


> ...read a book by Isaac Asimov...



Oo which one? As you've no doubt figured out by now, I'm a big fan.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Ha! Very coincidentally I can assure you, I started reading The Foundation Trilogy for about the third time in my life about 3 weeks ago. Yes, I did notice!


----------



## Daryl

Baron Greuner said:


> Ha! Very coincidentally I can assure you, I started reading The Foundation Trilogy for about the third time in my life about 3 weeks ago. Yes, I did notice!


Have you read all the other Foundation books? I think they get better and better, because they were not aimed at the short story series market. Our name was no accident.


----------



## Baron Greuner

No the only one I've ever read is The Foundation Trilogy with the last book being 2nd Foundation. I may have read positronic brain ones years ago, but I first read this one around 1969 because I remember it was popular along with LOTR back then. Sort of cult books. Catch 22 was another one at that time. 
I've never understood why the Foundation Trilogy was never made into a Hollywood blockbuster of a film. Characters like Salvor Hardin and The Mule ect would translate well, even to this day imo.


----------



## Desire Inspires

So nobody has anything to share about music libraries? I get it. It is difficult to share what you do not understand.


----------



## Baron Greuner

What do think Daryl and I have just been doing? 

That was music library talk right there Guv.


----------



## Desire Inspires

I have something to help people out.

Music Library List: https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/9a68a941d186a03876334b75beeed9a520161023165121/36a7e6 (here)


----------



## Guffy

Desire Inspires said:


> I have something to help people out.
> 
> Music Library List: https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/9a68a941d186a03876334b75beeed9a520161023165121/36a7e6 (here)



How can i be sure that file is not an extremely aggressive virus, which will take control over my computer, upload all my projects, libraries, documents, EVERYTHING to *you*, which you then release under your own name, take full credit for and make a fortune with it? Then all the watermarked libraries circulating on the internet under my name would throw me in prison, and give me debt for life.

I think i'll play it safe this time..


----------



## Desire Inspires

For all serious people, check out the list:

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/12211039-post14.html


----------



## SampleScience

So I registered to the MusicLibraryReport. It doesn't work, I can't create an account after I paid and even their top menu is buggy. I've contacted them about the problem, hopefully they'll fix this but considering they ask money for the access to the website they should really have a working menu and registration process.

Edit: it got fixed pretty quickly! I was caught in their captcha system. I usually never have problems with captcha but theirs was just blocking me (flagging me as spam).


----------



## Baron Greuner

What are you saying? Are you saying that Daryl and I aren't serious people?


----------



## Phryq

Desire Inspires said:


> I have something to help people out.
> 
> Music Library List: https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/9a68a941d186a03876334b75beeed9a520161023165121/36a7e6 (here)



This file no longer exists. Is it the same as your gearslutz link? I think I will start a thread like suggested above.


----------



## Desire Inspires

Phryq said:


> This file no longer exists. Is it the same as your gearslutz link? I think I will start a thread like suggested above.



Yes, it is the same list.

Link: https://www.gearslutz.com/board/12211039-post14.html


----------



## dave007

i recently read a report over on sonic scoop about the current climate in music-making [from one person's point of view] and how music libraries currently fit into that. eye-opening, to say the least. i have to admit i've got mixed feelings about them ; wouldn't it be great if there were some sort of platform that showcases composers, that film people would frequent to get what they want -- instead of all these sites that sell pre-packaged shots-in-the-dark second-guessing _a priori_ what they _might _want instead ?


----------



## gsilbers

dave007 said:


> i recently read a report over on sonic scoop about the current climate in music-making [from one person's point of view] and how music libraries currently fit into that. eye-opening, to say the least. i have to admit i've got mixed feelings about them ; wouldn't it be great if there were some sort of platform that showcases composers, that film people would frequent to get what they want -- instead of all these sites that sell pre-packaged shots-in-the-dark second-guessing _a priori_ what they _might _want instead ?



hitrecord does collaborations w filmmakers. . 





HITRECORD


Founded and led by actor and artist Joseph Gordon-Levitt, HITRECORD is an open online community for creative collaboration. Users work together on a variety of art and media projects that they couldn’t have completed on their own.




hitrecord.org


----------



## Aceituna

Desire Inspires said:


> Yes, it is the same list.
> 
> Link: https://www.gearslutz.com/board/12211039-post14.html



Please, which are the biggest? (20-30 ones I mean)
So far, the listings I found, don´t give that information.


----------



## Cathbad

dave007 said:


> i recently read a report over on sonic scoop about the current climate in music-making [from one person's point of view] and how music libraries currently fit into that. eye-opening, to say the least. i have to admit i've got mixed feelings about them ; wouldn't it be great if there were some sort of platform that showcases composers, that film people would frequent to get what they want -- instead of all these sites that sell pre-packaged shots-in-the-dark second-guessing _a priori_ what they _might _want instead ?



Yes.

Sounds like a business idea...


----------



## Wiseguy2006

Nothing but the best things to say about Music Library Report and Art Munson. It has been an amazing resource and discussion over many years there for me.

Chris
Yzzman1 on MLR


----------

